# Some News from Freda



## Freda

Okay, I have a couple of bits of good news. First is that I have just signed up with a new publisher, Tor (the US Tor). This is for three new books, including the one I've just finished, currently entitled ALL ABOUT ELFLAND.

The second is that I have found some copies of my impossible-to-find novel PAGAN MOON. These surfaced during a recent clear-out of our loft, which we hadn't ventured into since we moved into this house 5 years ago!

I'm just updating my website to include these items. You can reach it here:
Freda Warrington 

More info soon!


----------



## nixie

Congratulations Freda, looking forward to new series


----------



## dwndrgn

That's actually very good news as I've heard many good things about your books but they are difficult to get in the US unless they are ordered online.  Looking forward to reading some of your stuff.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Some of us would like to hear more about _All About Elfland_, if you are allowed to tell us.

(The anthology also sounds interesting.)


----------



## Mark Robson

That's great news, Freda.  I, too, would like to know more about 'All About Elfland'.  The snippets you've mentioned so far have been so tantalising ...


----------



## Freda

Thanks for asking!  

All About Elfland and the next two books are based on the idea of an ancient race who live among us and also inhabit other layers of reality. Not the most original concept, but it's what you do with it, right?

The setting of AAE is contemporary and it's based around two families and two houses - the Foxes, a loving, mostly happy bunch who live in the valley and the Wilders, a fractured, dysfunctional lot who live in a cold, scary mansion on the hill. (I like the idea that, never mind parallel worlds, every single household is like a different planet!) They're members of the ancient race, but live like humans, among humans. Lawrence Wilder is the 'Gatekeeper' to the Otherworld, but he's mysteriously 'locked' the Gates against members of the elder race going in or out, so they are mightily ticked off with him and there's a gradual revolt gathering against him. Against this background, Rosie Fox falls in love with the younger Wilder son, Jon. When he fails to return her affection, on the rebound she marries a human, Alastair. Realising she's made a horrible mistake, she begins a disastrous affair with the older Wilder son, Sam, who's a bit of a dodgy lot and just come out of prison for manslaughter. When Alastair finds out, he wreaks ghastly revenge on Rosie's beloved younger brother, Lucas, who happens to have a secret connection with Lawrence...

Anyway, there is loads, loads, loads more than that to it but that sums it up fairly well. A lot of it is about conflict between those of the ancient race who want to live in peace with humans, and those who don't. And it's got lots of passion and sex and intrigue, too!

I do happen to know, though, that the manuscript I delivered was miles too long. Like 70,000 words longer than specified in my contract. And I'd already cut out 30,000 before I even delivered it! So I'm waiting anxiously to hear from my editor. I hope his ideas for cutting the wordage don't conflict with mine!


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

It sounds fascinating.  Maybe they won't ask you to cut out much, since big books are so popular now.  

The worst for me used to be when an editor would say, add in this and this and make it shorter.


----------

